# SOUTHERN MN's PREMIERE 3D ARCHERY RANGE



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Great pics


----------



## mirage55 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Bring the Kids out to the CARIBOU 3d range....*

Thanks for the thumbs up Bowdiddly!

Bill


----------



## mirage55 (Jan 31, 2005)

*The most diverse 3D course--open 7 days a week--in SOUTHERN MN...*

Tune up for the hunting season.
Bring your hunting bow and check out The CARIBOU!


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

35 targets on a practice range is nice.


----------



## Perazzi MX-8 (Nov 23, 2005)

*Versatility is the key!*

The unique thing about this range is that you have the option of shooting either uphill or downhill shots, and at almost any angle that you could want. This isn't a "trails in the woods" type course, you can practice at almost and distance you wish, if your comfort range is up-close or far away, it's up to you. This is truly a versatile course! :thumbs_up


----------



## mirage55 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Southern MN's Finest Gun Club/Hunting Preserve/Archery Complex...*

Come out to the Caribou Gun Club, Le Sueur, MN. 
Southern MN's finest 3D Archery Range.
35+ 3D targets, manicured range, 100+ yard target range, established trails to walk, or bring your atv and ride the course in style!
Get ready for the hunting season.
Bring your shotgun along as well and shoot a round of Sporting Clays to tune up for the fall bird season.
Pheasants are in at the Caribou Hunting Preserve, so bring your dog too!
The only Full Service Gun Club/Hunting Preserve/3D Archery Complex in Southern MN.
Open to the public, annual Gun Club/Hunting Preserve/Archery memberships available, or pay nominal non-member rates to shoot.

call Randy @507-381-2962
www.caribougunclub.com


----------



## Perazzi MX-8 (Nov 23, 2005)

*Super pratice range*

The practice/sighting-in range at the Caribou gives you the opportunity to shoot over 125 yards if you wish, there is a nice berm in back of the targets so you don't have to worry about lost arrows.

Check it out!:thumbs_up


----------



## mirage55 (Jan 31, 2005)

*SHOOT "the CARIBOU"...*

Practice makes perfect.
Shoot "the Caribou".


----------



## mirage55 (Jan 31, 2005)

*SHOOT "the CARIBOU"...Nice Targets, Nice grounds....*

Come check out the Super 3D targets and Super terrain.


----------



## Perazzi MX-8 (Nov 23, 2005)

*Come Shoot at Caribou!*

Come shoot at Caribou, open for practice 7 days a-week. If the sun is up, the course is open. Several were out practicing last weekend, so make sure that when the opportunity is there, your shot will hit where you want. Shoot 3-d in the picturesque setting. Bring your range finder to brush-up on your ranging skills too!


----------



## Perazzi MX-8 (Nov 23, 2005)

*Tis the season!*

This is the time of the year that if you're in the midwest you can't help but get the itch to shoot some *outdoor* 3-d. The chill is in the air and you just have to get out and shoot. To a midwesterner this is the best time of the year! The Caribou course is open 7 days a week, so the weekend is yours to shoot!


----------



## mirage55 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Shoot 3D "OUTDOORS" Where 3d Is Designed To Be Shot...*

Come on out to the Caribou this weekend.
Great targets, great terrain, great facility.

Shoot 3D where it was designed to be shot: OUTDOORS!


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*3D range*

Looks like a class A operation for sure!

What are the 3D range hours?


----------



## Perazzi MX-8 (Nov 23, 2005)

*Open 7 days a week, hours = Daylight*

It is a class "A" operation with a family operated feel to it. The course is open 7 days a week, and you can shoot whenever there's daylight. The clubhouse/office is on the farms homeplace, when you pull into the facility you drive past the house where Earl the main attendant lives. If the office is closed, typically either Earl or his wife will come out onto the deck of the house, and you can square things away with them.


----------



## Perazzi MX-8 (Nov 23, 2005)

*Tis the time to check it out!*

This is the best time of the year to check out this awesome course! Great people, great weather, it"s time to come on down and shoot at the Caribou! Bring your Shotgun and shoot some clay targets too!


----------

